# More Ebay crap



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

I hope no one is falling for the mod chip horse crap...

20hp!.....yeah uh huh

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1866559644


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

They don't even have a Picture of that shit!!!!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

To anyone purchasing that chip: 


I have a bridge that I could sell you that would work in millions of dollars annually in tolls alone! Not to mention all of the perks that go with owning your own bridge!


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

*OPIUM3*

How much was your motor swap? Any why are you not pushing over 200hp with a BBDET? Just curious.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: OPIUM3*



JT200SX-N-FX said:


> *How much was your motor swap? Any why are you not pushing over 200hp with a BBDET? Just curious. *


I bought the car off a friend with the motor already in it, and it doesn't have more than 200hp to the wheels because A) that number just doesn't happen all the time like you see on here, and B) I have no money to make it do that. I'm actually quite proud of the smooth hp and torque curves that it makes. Power is pretty much being made all throughout the powerband. On dyno day, I saw some shitty ass hp and torque curves with not that much more hp than me. And they had DET's as well. Besides, I got Power to weight ratio on my side! Its swapped in a base model sentra...


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

wow, i love how they have a pic of a focus transforiming into a skyline. incredible! maybe that means my sentra will be a mercedes slk?


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

*OPIUM3*

The Dyno sheet is nice man, the HP and Torque are like brother and sister up on there. you don't see that often. I just though with all the uproar about the BBDET being so powerful that it supposedly gave you over 200 to the wheels, but I guess that is all talk and no show. You have definently showed me DOGG!! I SEE THE LIGHT!!!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Thanks man. I thought you were doggin me at first, but i guess that isn't true. I try to not jump to conclusions, and ride it out, and this time it turned out to be a good thing. I hate starting shit, because, after all, its just the net. But thanks for the praise. I kind of need it, if some can believe that. I laid down some shitty ass times tonight at the track. I seriously need slicks. 175/75 R 13's are helping me get the power to the ground anymore. I just spin spin spin. That and the fact that I'm a horrible driver anymore.

first run

second run

I mean, I got the power to pull me through to 100mph + every time, its just the damn traction that kills me.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

*OPIUM3*

Nah man, I wasn't doggin you at all. Sorry if you took it that way. I respect the fact that you have numbers to show, than just all talk. Everyone is always praising that engine for 220hp or so. But like I said, it's all talk. You have the real deal right on paper Dogg!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

JT200SX-N-FX said:


> *They don't even have a Picture of that shit!!!! *


that's b/c they don't want to show you that you're purchasing a worthless resistor that costs about $0.10 at radioshack.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

*wow 20hp!!!*

I guess I can sell you the Brooklyn Bridge in Kansas 

Q in Sac


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Wait a minute, are you telling me I can get 20 hp for $2.99!!! I went and spent all this money on new headers and I could of gotten this! Oh well, maybe my type-R sticker will make up for it.


----------

